# Pigsback.com - coupons not redeemable at Tesco.



## SlurrySlump

Mr. Slurry was down in Tesco's Merrion Centre last week and was handing over some Pigsback coupons only to be told that they were no longer accepting these. Anybody else having a problem?


----------



## Celtwytch

It's been a while since I used them myself, but I had a quick look at the website to see if they've changed the list of supermarkets who accept them.  They haven't, but I did find this at the end of the page, which might be useful:

_Acceptance of the coupons is at the discretion of each individual supermarket. In the event that staff don't accept your coupons ask the store manager. If the store manager advises that they don't accept them, let us know the name of the shop and the address and our marketing team will then send out information about Pigsback.com grocery coupons to encourage them to accept! Coupons are accepted in both colour and black and white however photocopies will not be accepted_


----------



## Smashbox

I've never heard that Tesco won't accept them. I havent used them in a while but I would have asked to speak to a manager. Perhaps the sales person didn't know what they were.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Smashbox said:


> I've never heard that Tesco won't accept them. I havent used them in a while but I would have asked to speak to a manager. Perhaps the sales person didn't know what they were.


 
Well you've heard now. The person on the checkout said that there was a big sign in the staff canteen in the *Merrion Centre* advising staff not to accept them. She referred them to her manager and then came back and said that they weren't to be taken anymore. Maybe it's just local to this branch. I would be interested to hear from someone who have used them recently.


----------



## Crunchie

Tesco in Maynooth took them on Wednesday. I don't know if this is before or after your experience SlurrySlump


----------



## Curious81

SlurrySlump said:


> Mr. Slurry was down in Tesco's Merrion Centre last week and was handing over some Pigsback coupons only to be told that they were no longer accepting these. Anybody else having a problem?



I used to use them in the Merrion Centre all the time, but that was about 3 years ago. I wouldn't be very impressed with that at all!


----------



## Smashbox

My local Tesco accepted them too.


----------



## WaterWater

Smashbox said:


> My local Tesco accepted them too.


 
Was this recently or some time ago?


----------



## Crunchie

Accepted in Tesco Maynooth this morning


----------



## Smashbox

WaterWater said:


> Was this recently or some time ago?


 
This morning, I printed one out just to try it and I had no problem at all.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I purchased from Dabs.ie through the Pigsback website, followed the procedures but never got the points awarded to me.


----------



## Smashbox

How long ago? I think they say it takes up to 14 days to credit your account.


----------



## IsleOfMan

It was about two months ago.


----------



## Vinnie_cork

I used coupons last week in the new Douglas tesco in Cork. No problem accepting them. It was my first time trying them too. I didnt know pigsback did coupons till I saw this tread last week despite being a PB member for over a year.


----------



## Smashbox

Parklane, email them (Pigsback)


----------



## Crunchie

One thing I notice about the Pigsback grocery coupons is that you rarely get the Piggypoints for using them. Pigsback always blame the redemption house and say it's beyond their control


----------



## Odea

Smashbox said:


> Parklane, email them (Pigsback)


 
I'm sure this crossed Parklanes mind.


----------



## Smashbox

Odea said:


> I'm sure this crossed Parklanes mind.


 
It might have crossed their mind, but its over two months now and they havent acted, which was why I suggested some form of action.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I see that you can no longer get vouchers for TGI Fridays, Wagamama and Dantes with your points.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Dantes and TGI are back but unfortunately no Wagamama yet.


----------



## SlugBreath

Did anyone get an invite to their 10th birthday party?


----------



## WaterWater

SlugBreath said:


> Did anyone get an invite to their 10th birthday party?


 
Yes. We had a great night out in TGI Fridays. Lots of cocktails, O.K. food, some freebies. Good atmosphere.  www.pigsback.com


----------



## SoylentGreen

IsleOfMan said:


> I see that you can no longer get vouchers for TGI Fridays, Wagamama and Dantes with your points.


 
There seems to be a problem with communication from Pigsback.  I am not getting the vouchers that I ordered. I send them an email and I get no response. This is not the first time that this happened. Really beginning to annoy me.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Bit of a problem in our house as well with vouchers not arriving. They seem to be concentrating on their Mega Deals more now. Their supermarket vouchers are pretty dire as well.

More here.


[broken link removed]


----------



## Sandals

also i have to contact mbna twice a year by post to get my piggypoints from credit card use. I also find vouchers are useless if one lives in west of ireland ie only a-wear any good to me.


----------



## joanmul

Crunchie said:


> One thing I notice about the Pigsback grocery coupons is that you rarely get the Piggypoints for using them. Pigsback always blame the redemption house and say it's beyond their control



I noticed that a long time ago and stopped using them.


----------

